# Rising Levels



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks like the rain yesterday and overnight is bringing the water levels up back to somewhat normal levels on the Huron. That's looking at the flow charts out of Ann Arbor. Any reports (water levels) downriver yet? May give it a shot again in the a.m.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

im not sure thought about going down there today but from my experience we need alot of rain to bring the water up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

salmonsteel97 said:


> im not sure thought about going down there today but from my experience we need alot of rain to bring the water up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Any significant rise is good at this point.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

Swampbuckster said:


> Any significant rise is good at this point.


that is very true. did you hit them fish at flatrock or down stream.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

well went to flatrock and the water is still as low as it was before. didnt catch nothing put in 5 hours of float fishing 0-0 sucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm gonna give it a go in the a.m. BTW Those fish were all from various holes down river from Flatrock


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

people are saying that they are catching them down stream. get there before light because i think there hitting at dark
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Water went up a half a foot on the Clinton, as soon as it went up it went back down. It's going to be tuff winter fishing.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah i figured that would be the case.


----------



## hotdawg96 (Nov 28, 2012)

Water levels are obviously an important factor when chasing fall chrome, but don't let it be the determining factor on whether or not you get out. There's always some fish in the system this time of year and lower water levels, imo, concentrate the fish more in certain areas. Just use flows as a tool to decide where and how to fish and the success will come. Been out on the huron 6 times since Nov only been skunked once and the highest flows i saw during that stretch were mid 300's....gl all.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

hotdawg96 said:


> Water levels are obviously an important factor when chasing fall chrome, but don't let it be the determining factor on whether or not you get out. There's always some fish in the system this time of year and lower water levels, imo, concentrate the fish more in certain areas. Just use flows as a tool to decide where and how to fish and the success will come. Been out on the huron 6 times since Nov only been skunked once and the highest flows i saw during that stretch were mid 300's....gl all.


what am i doing wrong!!! been out at least 10 times with out even a bump.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Water is up and rising!! Fished from 8 until 11. Didn't get much actual casting time in however. Fished a stretch for about an hour bottom bouncing spawn. We pulled plugs over a hole and then my buddy speaks up and says we gotta get going. Put in at Flatrock and ran down almost to 75 and started fishing there. Spent more time getting there and back then fishing. Kinda upset me when he said he had to get going. Yesterday he told me he was good to fish into the afternoon. Arrggghhh. Oh well. Water was up pretty good and rose 6 inches or more while we were there.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

hotdawg96 said:


> Water levels are obviously an important factor when chasing fall chrome, but don't let it be the determining factor on whether or not you get out. There's always some fish in the system this time of year and lower water levels, imo, concentrate the fish more in certain areas. Just use flows as a tool to decide where and how to fish and the success will come. Been out on the huron 6 times since Nov only been skunked once and the highest flows i saw during that stretch were mid 300's....gl all.


I agree with you. Definitely concentrates the fish more. Also like the fact with low water, the improved visibility. It helps locate runs that sometimes can get overlooked with high water.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

hopfully it keeps rainning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

